# Why don't we have a "businesses that WANT us" sticky.



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

I would find that more beneficial and positive.

GUN STORES and related shouldn't be included as they are obvious.


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread was accidentally closed but now open for comments.
I never carried openly outside of home or car, but will have my CCW soon

I think it would be nice to specifically frequent businesses that are friendly/accepting of gun carrying.

Anyone?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

We all want businesses to be friendly to those of us who carry. We just have to remember that they have rights to and that you can spend your money where you want. Look for a grass roots organization in your state to find out who likes and who dislikes OC or CC...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess because it's more obvious when a place doesn't want us. They have a "no guns" sign posted. 

As far as whether or not the ones that aren't posted want us is really only a concern if you open carry, since if it you conceal carry they'll never know. 

Around my area I can only think of a few places that are posted, so listing all that aren't would be too time consuming.

BTW, I know of 2 gun stores that specifically prohibit loaded guns. The signs they have posted make it clear that this applies to concealed and open carry as well. I take my money elsewhere.


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

bruce333 said:


> I guess because it's more obvious when a place doesn't want us. They have a "no guns" sign posted.
> 
> As far as whether or not the ones that aren't posted want us is really only a concern if you open carry, since if it you conceal carry they'll never know.


Good point!



bruce333 said:


> Around my area I can only think of a few places that are posted, so listing all that aren't would be too time consuming.


I don't find this to be the case in my area. I see more posted than not, however I just started taking notice.


----------

